# Trinity Ride Height Reamer



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Does anyone know where I can get one of these or at least the correct size?

Where I work we have a machine shop and I cn get the correct size from them if anyone knows.

Thanks

mike


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Anyone?

Sure someone knows this.

mike


----------



## Stratus54 (Jul 16, 2005)

What is a "Ride Height Reamer"?


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

The tool (reamer) used to open up the the ride height adjusters hole where the bearing goes into on 1/12 scale cars. Lets the bearings adjust some when putting the axel thru them and not bind.

That is at least what I call them.

Trinity made them but I can not find them anymore for sale. I saw one on e-bay a week ago or so but forgot the auction and did not get a chance to bid.

mc


----------



## THE DARKSIDE (Oct 7, 2001)

Mcmaster.com. They have more reamers than you can shake a stick at.

-E


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

There are other ways to free up the bearings in the spacers. A quick solution is to drill some small holes in the solid plastic of the ride height spacers. This will let the plastic give a little when inserting bearings.


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE (Mar 12, 2002)

Get a set of IRS ride height adjusters, they fit into most motor plates perfect and don't bind the bearing. If your still having problems with the rear axle binding you may want to look elsewhere for a problem.


----------



## dman1 (Mar 14, 2009)

install your ride adjusters and use a 3/8 drill bit to remove the bearing cover, this is what your doing and align the adjusters, just make sure you don not spin the drill bit without the bit being inside both adjusters at the same time or the will not be align, hope this helps


----------



## Fasthobbys1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Try a 3/8" tapered reamer it works great


----------



## Diff Dude (Oct 2, 2004)

The correct reamer is a 3/8" straight reamer. You can use a chucking reamer, it is what I use. I think you are looking for a long reamer that will cut both sides in one shot but a regular chucking reamer is cheaper and works just fine.

Diffdude


----------

